# Mini Mill Sieg X2 to CNC and other modifications



## gbravo

My home workshop


----------



## gbravo

This is the CNC mill with the following improvements:
- Ball screw with double ball nuts and anti backlash adjustment in all three axis.
- Double bearing lead screw support.
- Reinforced column
- Stepper motors with timing belt transmission.
- Inferior base with support for reinforcement of column pivot.
- Balance system with gas spring
- Tapered gibs.
- 4th axis with harmonic drive.


----------



## gbravo

Pictures 3


----------



## gbravo

Pictures 4


----------



## gbravo

Pictures 5


----------



## TroyO

Very cool! I finally decided that CNC was out of my budget for a while, and have gone the "Make it the best manual mill you can" route.

I like the tapered gibs... any more details about that mod?

Also, what are you using for the way covers? I like the "wrap over" design on them!


----------



## gbravo

Those bellows are made myself with PVC reinforced fabric with web information like,
http://www.franksworkshop.com.au/CNC/Bellows/Bellows.htm
I dont make cuts in the the edges for fold the fabric, I only glue some strips underside the folds (from the same fabric ) with wide smaller than the fold size, leaving the upper interior edges free for aid the fold operation. Finally I clamp and press the folded bellows between two woods (like picture) and heat with hot gun and it maintains his form.


----------



## gbravo

Rear view 

View attachment CNC 1.pdf


----------



## gbravo

Lateral view 

View attachment CNC 2.pdf


----------



## gbravo

Front View 

View attachment CNC 3.pdf


----------



## gbravo

Top View 

View attachment CNC 4.pdf


----------



## gbravo

Saddle modifications 

View attachment CNC 5.pdf


----------



## gbravo

X axis ball nut support and backlash adjusters 

View attachment CNC 6.pdf


----------



## gbravo

Y axis ball nut support and backlash adjusters 

View attachment CNC 7.pdf


----------



## gbravo

Retainer, X and Y axis double ball bearing support. 

View attachment CNC 8.pdf


----------



## gbravo

Retainer, Z axis double ball bearing support. 

View attachment CNC 9.pdf


View attachment CNC 10.pdf


----------



## gbravo

Z axis ball nut support and backlash adjusters 

View attachment CNC 11.pdf


View attachment CNC 12.pdf


----------



## gbravo

Head balance supports 

View attachment CNC 13.pdf


----------



## gbravo

Ball screws 

View attachment CNC 14.pdf


----------



## gbravo

Stepper support 

View attachment CNC 15.pdf


----------



## gbravo

Base and column pivot reinforcement. 

View attachment CNC 16.pdf


----------



## poiuy

hello, i have a lathe as the same the yours,but it is short of a part,you can see as the picture. Do 

you have the part? And could you tell me how many the toothlike part of the part are. And do you have 

the illustration of the lathe? thank you .


----------



## gbravo

Poiuy,
I just saw the pictures, now I understand your question.
The gear showed by the arrow is Z = 40 and mod = 2.
All other gears following this gear are mod 1.5.
What's wrong with your lathe?, as I see in the photos, all the gears are in place. You only need to adjust the apron loosening the bolt located behind the gear indicated by the arrow and upload it to fit the previous gear (with mod 2).
This weekend I will take some pictures.

German


----------



## ZipSnipe

the gear you point at rides on a shaft that is attached to a flat pivot bar. Near the bottom of that pivot bar should be a allen head screw that you loosen and then push the gear so that it meshes with the one above it.


----------



## gbravo

Yes, this Allen screw (or hexagonal bolt) is for adjust the the flat pivot bar.
I have allen bolt in this place, but in some position of the bar is difficult to access to the bolt.


----------



## gbravo

These are the pictures of the gear system in my Erten

The apron:











Gears adjusted :













This is an improvement with a differential reduction system, in order to obtain low cutting advance.


----------



## poiuy

very thanks!!!


----------

